# Awesome tires for an awesome price...



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I bought these off of ebay. I went the COD route and they shipped quickly and look and perform excellent. On take off they bite good and they corner great. If your looking for a great tire at a great price go to the link on ebay or call there 800 number and ask for Ryan or buy now off of ebay. Either way you cant lose..... Oh, and this isn't any paid advertisement, I'm just very pleased with the tires and think others will be too. Here's a link to the tires...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/17-I...ewItemQQcategoryZ66475QQitemZ8065598612QQrdZ1


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

4 tires for $239.00 seems to good to be true


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I saw another thread on here recently about the Nexen N3000s. The person who purchased them was pretty happy with them, too. I had never heard of them before, but they seem to be getting good endorsements from what I've seen. 

(*It might not have been this board, but I'm pretty sure it was. )

/edit: Here's the thread I was thinking of:
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7729


----------

